# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Bussin 20 reitti Ruoholahdessa muuttuu 1.1.

## RSS

Bussi 20 ajaa Ruoholahdessa perjantaista 1.1.2010 alkaen linjan 20N reittiä Hietalahdenranta - Itämerenkatu. Linja kulkee siis jatkossa myös Ruoholahden metroaseman kautta. Hietalahdenkadun, Porkkalankadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun reittiosuus pysäkkeineen jää pois käytöstä. Bussi käyttää niiden sijaan linjan 20N pysäkkejä.

Erottajalta Lauttasaaren suuntaan uudet pysäkit ovat Hietalahdentori 1169, Hietalahti 1167, Itämerenkatu 0216, Ruoholahti (M) 0214 ja Salmisaari 1166, Lauttasaaresta Erottajalle päin Salmisaari 1165, Ruoholahti (M) 0213, Itämerenkatu 0215 ja Hietalahti 1168.


Kartta reittimuutoksesta (pdf): Liite 646



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Skurubisin

Mikä nyt on syynä, että linjan reitti muuttuu pysyvästi? Onko se Ruoholahdenkatu niin ongelmallinen? Nyt tietysti vaihto metroon vähän helpottuu, mutta toisaalta tuon muutokseen jälkeen ei Espoon T-bussit mene edes samalta kadulta, niin ei voi mennä ensiksi tulevalla. Eli valinnanvara pienenee länsi-lauttasaarelaisilla.

Lisäys vielä: tuon liitetiedoston kartan mukaan pysäkkimerkinnät R-lahden metroaseman kohdalla on nykyisen pysäkin itäpuolella, eihän nyt sentään tehdä 8:n ja 15:n pysäkin rinnalle vielä toista? Luulis nyt kolmen linjan mahtuvan yhdelle pysäkille siellä.

/Skurubisin

----------


## vristo

> Lisäys vielä: tuon liitetiedoston kartan mukaan pysäkkimerkinnät R-lahden metroaseman kohdalla on nykyisen pysäkin itäpuolella, eihän nyt sentään tehdä 8:n ja 15:n pysäkin rinnalle vielä toista? Luulis nyt kolmen linjan mahtuvan yhdelle pysäkille siellä.


Hieman nyt logiikkaa peliin. Yölinja h20N:hän kulkee jo kyseistä reittiä ja käyttää em. raitio- ja bussilinjan yhteisiä pysäkkiä, joten olisikin aika metkaa, että päivälinja käyttäisi jotain eri pysäkkejä, vai mitä? Siis: tottakai käyttävät samoja pysäkkejä, kartta on vain hieman epätarkka. 

Reittimuutos on todella hyvä ja luo hyvän yhteyden Lauttasaaren ja Ruoholahden sekä Hietalahdenrannan välillä. Lauttasaaren kautta kulkevia seutulinjoja jää vielä yllinkyllin ja h21V, h65A sekä h66A tarjoavat aivan riittävän hyvät yhteydet Lauttasaareen.

Mutta länsimetron valmistuttua kaikki muuttuu, kuten tiedämme.

----------


## Skurubisin

Eikös Hietalahdenranta ole hitaampi katu kuin Hietalahdenkatu, varsinkin ruuhka-aikana. Tuntuu, että liikenne seisoo rannassa ruuhka-aikana. Tietysti nyt kun siellä ei ole enää satamaa ja rautatien tasoristeystä, niin liikennettä on vähemmän. On siellä kummiskin se työmaamonttu. Nyt on hyvä kun T-bussit ja 20 menee samalta pysäkiltä, voi ottaa sen joka tulee ensin. Ei ne 65A ja 66A paljon auta Isokaaren loppupäätä ja Katajaharjun matkustajia, eikä varsinkaan 21V.

Ja logiikkaa: Kyllähän mä ymmärrän että suurella todennäköisyydellä pysäkki on sama, mutta voihan kartan laatija olla vähän tarkempi, että pisteet tulevat oikealle paikalle.

/Skurubisin

----------


## vristo

> Nyt on hyvä kun T-bussit ja 20 menee samalta pysäkiltä, voi ottaa sen joka tulee ensin. Ei ne 65A ja 66A paljon auta Isokaaren loppupäätä ja Katajaharjun matkustajia, eikä varsinkaan 21V.


Näillä näkymin vuonna 2014 voit ottaa myös sen ekana tulevan metrojunan mennessäsi Katajaharjuun  :Wink: . Nykyisin T-bussien tarjonta sinne on ihan riittävän tiheää ja voithan edelleenkin ottaa sen ekan bussin (h20 tai T-bussit) Salmisaaren pysäkillä.

Uskon kakskymppisen uuden reittimuutoksen liittyvän valmisteluihin, jotka liityvät metron länsijatkeen aloittamiseen, mutta niin, että se alkaa Katajaharjun sijasta kulkea Vattuniemeen (mutta silloin linjatunnuksella h21V tms.). Katajaharjuun liikennöi tuolloin ilmeisestikin Lauttasaaren sisäiseksi liityntälinjaksi muuttuva h20.

----------


## kaakkuri

Njoo, kulkiessani 20N:llä Lauttasaareen ihmettelin mielessäni että miksei se päivävuoro tästä kuljekaan, etenkin päiväsaikaan kun metrolla oli ajatus jatkaa Ruoholahdesta johonkin, tuntui hölmölle että ratilla ja kääntyvillä etupyörillä varustettu laitos jättää kuormansa kävelemään eikä vie metroaseman ovelle saakka suoraan. No, nythän se reitti sitten näyttää "järkeytyvän" noilta osin mutta se huonosti liikennesuunniteltu ja onnettomasti liikennöity Hietalahdenrantahan siellä Bulikselle mennessä kieltämättä odottaa.
Kai sen solmun voisi Gordionin malliin aukaista bussille, onnistuuhan se muualla maailmassa?

Parannus tuo minusta ainakin on, pääsee saarelta pissanhajuiseen junaan helpommin.

----------

